# Topics > Arts > Music >  Flow Machines, Artificial Intelligence for the future of music, Sony Computer Science Laboratory, Paris, France

## Airicist

Developer - Sony Computer Science Laboratory

Website - flow-machines.com

Playlist "Flow Machines: AI and music"

----------


## Airicist

Flow Machines: can machines help us to be more creative?

Published on Feb 26, 2014




> Can machines help us to become more creative? We hope so, by helping us to manipulate style, thanks to the next generation of authoring tools: Flow Machines!
> 
> Flow machines is a research project funded by the European Research Council (ERC) and coordinated by Francois Pachet.

----------


## Airicist

Machine Learning techniques for reorchestrating the European Anthem

Published on Feb 1, 2016




> Francois Pachet, Pierre Roy, Mathieu Ramona, Marco Marchini, Gaetan Hadjeres, Emmanuel Deruty, Benoit Carre, Fiammetta Ghedini 
> 
> SONY Computer Science Laboratory, Paris
> UPMC, Paris

----------


## Airicist

Mr Shadow: a song composed by Artificial Intelligence

Published on Sep 19, 2016




> Scientists at SONY CSL Research Laboratory have created the first-ever entire songs composed by Artificial Intelligence: "Daddy's Car" and "Mister Shadow". 
> 
> The researchers have developed FlowMachines, a system that learns music styles from a huge database of songs. Exploiting unique combinations of style transfer, optimization and interaction techniques, FlowMachines composes novel songs in many styles. 
> 
> "Mister Shadow" is composed in the style of American songwriters such as Irving Berlin, Duke Ellington, George Gershwin and Cole Porter. French composer Benoit Carre arranged and produced the songs, and wrote the lyrics. 
> 
> The two songs are excerpts of albums composed by Artificial Intelligence to be released in 2017.

----------


## Airicist

Daddy's Car: a song composed by Artificial Intelligence - in the style of the Beatles

Published on Sep 19, 2016

----------

